# veneer strips from cue components



## aggromere (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't mean to beat someone out of doing a group buy if they want so just ignore this if it's too weird. 

they also have something called final finish that sells for 18 bucks for a 16 oz container. you should also check out some of their wood. I buy cue shaft maple dowels (lot cheaper than pen blanks) for making some pens. They also have purple heart shaft dowels. So if you are in need of stuff maybe check out the web site and you might get above the minimum order all on your own. 

If you only want veneer strips, they are about 11.5 inches long and inches long and .6mm thick. Personally i think they are too thin to make a nice celtic knot, but they work great as a contrast on either side of the knot segment. They are on sale (seems always) for .60 each.

I will do the following:

1. Mail me a self addressed stamped envelope with a list of the colors and quanities you want.

2. Include cash or check (i prefer cash, muhahaha)
3. I will only do it in increments that come out to even dollar amounts:

5 strips, $3.00
10 strips, $6.00

and so on.

They come in:
black
red
burgundy
dark blue
dark green
light green
light blue
natural
yellow
orange 
purple

if you want check my threads. a few weeks ago I put up a pick of a pen laying on top of a bunch of the veneers.



I will wait to place my order till September 2nd. That will give everyone a chance to get some if they want. If I have your envelope and money when the mail runs on the 2nd I will include you, if not I will take your self addressed stamped envelope and use it to return your money.

I don't know if that will work for everyone, but since I need some stuff from them anyway, I thought I would volunteer.

I did this (but for free) with some cigar bands for a few folks, they can chime in and let you know I sent them if you want to check references.

I'm gonna be ordering some stuff from them probably next week or the week after at the latest and would be glad to throw in a bunch of extra veneer strips for guys that want them. I don't want to do a fancy group buy, but if you send me a SASE (self addressed stamped envelope) with 3 dollars in it I will send you 5 of the colors you want. If you want more I would do it in even dollar increments so you could just mail me money instead of trying to get paypal involved.

I don't think 5 would weigh over an once so one stamp would do. More than that you might want to put two stamps on it just to be sure. I don't know how long an envelope is but make sure it is at least 11.5 inches long, if not I will snip the end or cut them in half or something.


----------



## RyanNJ (Aug 21, 2010)

An Envelope is 9.5" long.  What would happen after 10 strips? (would you be willing to ship Flate Rate Envelope?


----------



## aggromere (Aug 21, 2010)

Just send me whatever you want them mailed back in with enough postage to cover it.


----------



## aggromere (Aug 23, 2010)

Jason is going to do a real group buy so just ignore this thread.  If you already mailed me an envelope I will take care of it, but anyone else wait for Jason's group buy thread.

Again, I still couldn't figure out how to delete this thread or my post.


----------



## bruce119 (Aug 23, 2010)

*Why do we need 2 group buys*



aggromere said:


> Just send me whatever you want them mailed back in with enough postage to cover it.


 
Sounds like you didn't think this through to good. You want folks to send you a return envelope. As said a standard #10 Env. is 4.25x 9.5 and I think the veneers are 11". and most people don't have a clew about return envelops what about postage. When you get into the larger envelops the postage changes. Also if it happens to go over an once it changes and again with something stiff and bulky the postage changes. 

Why do we need 2 group buys on the same thing. Seems you are trying to save a few pennies buy avoiding PayPal but that gives up a LOT of conveniences and protection.

Just a few of my concerns and observations


----------

